# frustrated



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i think everyone has their good days and bad days to some degree. conditions, weather, mental state can all affect how you ride from one day to another.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you rocking those super cool shiny goggles that must be x10 better because they are x10 more expensiver? Cause those are horrible for anything but sunny blue bird days. You won't see any snow detail.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would almost bet it's your state of mind and conditions. Also the people you ride with.....


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I am the same way sometimes. I do know, my first run usually sucks, I get better as the day goes on. For me it is an anxiety type thing. It is funny though because once I really get into it everyone else is tired or hurting, so the cycle works well for me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's the lack of PCP in your system, you need more of it!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

hahaha I have the same experience..here is what works for me:

I have found that those days where I start to just fuck shit up on things that I normally do super well it's b/c I have started to think too much and have forgotten to "just do it." at that point I will take a step back mentally and say "Ok just do what you do best and ride, stop overanalyzing", I'll clear my head go back up to the top and take a nice quick cruise down the slope and have some fun and usually that'll get the cob webs outta my head


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Usually down to physical stamina and endurance, with me it comes down to being full and hungry if i'm feeling tired and hungry i ain't gonna land anything, but if your not hungry your all good... said the teddy bear boo boo wears my tedddy bear :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I would almost bet it's your state of mind and conditions. Also the people you ride with.....


I agree that you are thinking negatively when you go out every second time. I do the same thing sometimes with other sports as well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

What Snowolf says and...As an old creeper I try to use any advantage that can be mustered; but it usually takes me 3-4 runs to get loose (even after stretching). Then about mid morning to early afternoon I'm able to blast 5-6 really good runs and in the afternoon its eventually backing off to cruisin the groomers at the end of the day. However I've found that taking sips from the hydration bag through out the day, eating a handful of nuts and dried fruits will keep me going at an even burn...instead of stopping and doing the burger fries and coffee/soda/energy drinks that make me sluggish for abit then quickly peaks and crashes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, i know that this is an old thread, but maybe I can offer some insight as well for people browsing.

While I am a beginner at snowboarding, I am solid at my other sport (aggressive inline skating) and this happens to me as well. Part of it is the way the brain works, there's been studies on this. When you are learning something new (for example snowboarding) you are very aware of every move, action you make. Over time, it becomes routine, and a different part of the brain controls this now routine activity. 

The second you start over analyzing things (maybe you took a spill and are being careful) the part of the brain that you used to learn kicks in as opposed to the routine part, and suddenly, you're pretty much snowboarding with a part of your brain that is still learning (I'd post the study sources, but i'm way too lazy to do that). This is also part of the reason some people choke under pressure.

The best thing to do in this case is to take a breather, put on some tunes, and just do it. Let it become a routine again.


----------

